# Small doctor's buggy



## wendyluvsminis (Mar 29, 2010)

We have recently purchased a replica doctor's buggy. It is solid black, with the wooden wheels, one seater with leather button cushions and a little room behind seat. I know it is ok to show it in antique buggy, when that class is offered, but would it work for Single Draft Harness at R shows. Should we wear period clothing while driving it? My husband is so excited about this cart and now, definately wants to show! Thanks, Wendy


----------



## MiLo Minis (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you could use it for draft harness. You could also show in Sunday in the Park at Nationals and Fine Harness. You may want to check with the office to be sure.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 30, 2010)

I bought a farm wagon and the only class I can use it in is costume. We also have fun driving it around the neighborhoods.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you for your responses!


----------



## Echo Jubilee (Apr 3, 2010)

Where does one find a Doctor's Buggy for a Miniature Horse? I'm looking for one along w/a team shaft for the size B(38in)mini horses..thanks...Echo Jubilee


----------



## shalamara minis (Apr 4, 2010)

Ox Bow Trade co in Oregon has a good slection.

Copy and paste couldn't make a link:

www.oxbowtradeco.com


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Apr 5, 2010)

PLEASE read the rules! Selling is not allowed on the forums. There is a free sale board for that. Thank you

:modedit:


----------



## Hal & Deb Bryant (Apr 5, 2010)

Echo Jubilee said:


> Where does one find a Doctor's Buggy for a Miniature Horse? I'm looking for one along w/a team shaft for the size B(38in)mini horses..thanks...Echo Jubilee



I may be able to help ---e-mail me at: [email protected]

or give me a call: 618-378-3558


----------



## Solo Farms (Apr 12, 2010)

I found some neat things like stagecoaches and buggies on www.buggy.com. Haven't bought anything. Just nice to look around and see the different types available.


----------



## Minimor (May 9, 2010)

I just thought of this thread this morning when I finally got around to reading through the 2010 rule book supplement for AMHR.

You can NOT use a doctors buggy for AMHR draft driving classes. The new rules are specific on this. Vehicle must be the dray type of wagon, and there is a photo included. The wording specifically says that buggies are not appropriate. Singles may show with a cart.


----------

